# Where can I catch snook in North Miami



## Big Nell (Aug 10, 2004)

I have been trying to catch snook. (It's been like an obsession). I live in North Miami near biscayne Blvd. There are a few bridges in the area but I really don't know were and what I should use. I have been reading a few books and I did hook a small (looked like three pound) snook near my home on 135st near the marina. On that same night using a top water lure ( ZARA SPOOK) I hook somthing bigger but I learned a valuable lesson that day (MAKE SURE YOUR LEADER IS TIED CORRECTLY)
Can anyone help? ><<<>>>J BIG NELL


----------



## fishing_jimbo (Nov 7, 2003)

Big Nell,
Link over to www.floridasportsman.com
select "Forum"
select "South Florida"
Read through some old posts about snook fishing. Better yet! Do a search on snook fishing. Most of your questions will be answered.


----------



## stella5000 (Jun 20, 2004)

fishing_jimbo said:


> Big Nell,
> Link over to www.floridasportsman.com
> select "Forum"
> select "South Florida"
> Read through some old posts about snook fishing. Better yet! Do a search on snook fishing. Most of your questions will be answered.


 man go to newport pier and if u can't catch snook there then stick to golfing


----------



## Big Nell (Aug 10, 2004)

*thanks for the tip*

Thanks for the tip. I will defenitly look into the florida sportsman forum. 

undefined


fishing_jimbo said:


> Big Nell,
> Link over to www.floridasportsman.com
> select "Forum"
> select "South Florida"
> Read through some old posts about snook fishing. Better yet! Do a search on snook fishing. Most of your questions will be answered.


----------



## Big Nell (Aug 10, 2004)

*I'll give it a go*

Newport pier (I'LL GIVE IT A GO). If I don't hook up there than maybe I 'll take up golf  


stella5000 said:


> man go to newport pier and if u can't catch snook there then stick to golfing


----------

